# Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009



## stefanwitteborg (22. Juni 2009)

Moin Männers,

am 26.10. und 27.10. startet die 2-Tages-Dorschtour! 

Drillen bis zum Abwinken ist da angesagt!

Also wer mit möchte hier Bescheid geben!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bootsmann HH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!

Wie schön - nun geit dat doch los...

Wir hatten das Thema ja schon - ich hoffe, daß Claus, Arne, Gerd, Thomas und Krischan dies hier schnell lesen - die sind wohl auch alle dabei!!!

Bootsmann HH - BITTE AUF DIE LISTE!!!

Krischan hat Besuch und ist die Woche wohl recht eingebunden - Gerd wird ja eventuell was schreiben.

Grüße

Peer


----------



## noworkteam (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Dann mache ich wie immer die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Stefan
2. Noworkteam
3. Bootsmann HH
4. Sputnik4711
5. Schwedenfahrer08
6. BSZocher
7. Livio
8. (Gerd) ???
9. (Krischan) ???
(10.)

Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ja - wo gibt es denn so etwas... 
Da ist der Kahn schon voll - oder?! Lob und Anerkennung - beim 3. "posting"! 

Für Krischan: " My dear Mr. singing - club"

However - wir wollen die Bälle mal flach spielen. Das Wetter kann zwar schön sein - der Oktober hat es aber auch mal etwas heftiger - ich schaue schon jetzt mal bei "windfinder.com" rein...

So Jungs - liebe Grüße

Bootsmann


----------



## BSZocher (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Leute!

Danke für's auf Liste setzten. #6

Ich freu mich riesig.  :vik:

@bootsmann:
Wenn's zu doll weht, dann kommen wir bei euch in HH vorbei.
Dann können wir FKK-Angeln anne Bohrinsel und Robbenkloppen vor NF besprechen :q


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Dann mache ich wie immer die Teilnehmerliste:

1. Stefan
2. Noworkteam
3. Bootsmann HH
4. Sputnik4711
5. Schwedenfahrer08
6. BSZocher
7. Livio
8. zanderman111
9. (Gerd) ???
10.(Krischan) ???

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

dabei


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

is da noch platz? wo geht es hin und wie teuer ist der spass???


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Norddänemark, Seegebiet Skagerrak und Fischer
2 Tagestour mit pennen auf dem Schiff!
Preis bei 10 Personen 330 Euro!
Leider ist der Kahn voll wenn es so bleibt, aber im August ist noch ein Platz frei!


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hmm.. Schade.. August kann ich nicht!!
Naja.. vllt. beim nächsten mal!!


----------



## Bootsmann HH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!

So, werde die nächsten Tage ins berufliche Exil beordert... Kann an den regen Diskusionen also nicht teilnehmen. Freue mich über die "prall" gefüllte Liste.
Hoffe jedoch, daß die Reihenfolge der Teilnehmerliste keine Rückschlüsse auf die Platzfolge zulässt - MEIN KRISCHAN IST SOWEIT WEG!!!

However - bekommen wir wohl alles hin!

@Thomas: Hast Du heimlich Deine "seetauglichkeit" verbessert? Mir kommen da so Sachen wie Nordsee-Training zu Ohren. "you ll never walk alone"

Also, bis die Tage und schöne Restwoche

Peer


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...denke 10 Mann beim Dorschangeln ist vollkommen o.k....
...ist ja dann eh nicht so tief...
...Kahn ist gebuchtund ausgebucht...
...was will man mehr...

@peer: Laß dich nicht stressen;-)


----------



## gerihecht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers
Wir können vor Sonntag nicht sicher zusagen.
Christian ist diese Woche mit seinem Besuch unterwegs.
Ich kann erst am Sonnabend erfahren ob ich die beiden Tage Urlaub nehmen kann.
Es währe super wenn es klappen würde Pilken bis die Arme taub sind.
@Peer sei nicht zu traurig alles wird gut.
Gerd.


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Ist ja Super! Alle Mann wieder an Bord #6
Mal ne Frage:
Wann wird denn um die Jahreszeit da dunkel?
Wenn denn früh dunkel ist, könnte man ja mal ne Runde Nackt....äähmm Nachtwrackangeln.  :q
Spaß muss sein 

@schwedenfahrer: Ilja-Richter-Gedenklampen sind geordert


----------



## Livio (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> @Thomas: Hast Du heimlich Deine "seetauglichkeit" verbessert? Mir kommen da so Sachen wie Nordsee-Training zu Ohren. "you ll never walk alone"


 
Mahlzeit Männers,

habe 3 Tage Helgoland Training hinter mir, morgens im Hotel immer die Flasche Sekt gekappert und dann 20x hintereinander die Dünenfähre genommen... 

Hab dann noch Christian auf der Halunder Jet getroffen, man ist die Welt klein ... aber wackeln tut die ja fast gar nicht aber mit der wären wir schneeeeeell bei den Fischgründen. 

P.S.:
Angeln kann man auch nur vom Heck aus, was wollen wir also mehr ;-)


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...ja echt klein die Welt...
...das war ja ein Zufall...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs ich bin dabei.................und Danke an die Orga..... für das einsetzten in die Liste.

@: Peer Jung, lass dich nicht unterkriegen, wir wollen Dich doch alle an der Reling wieder sehen. 
@: Arne, na da bin ich aber gespannt, auf diese Klampen

Im ganzen schon jetzt super Freude auf das kommende Dorschfegen.

Mensch Gerd grad hast du mir gezeigt wie geangelt wird und jetzt bekomme ich keine Nachhilfe mehr, ich hoffe das klappt noch bei Euch beiden!!!

Schönen Abend noch. C-D


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs ich horte schon Blei von meinem Dachdeckermeister, Kumpel und Freund.

Werde wohl nach dem Urlaub mit der Produktion der versch. Pilkern beginnen. #6

Also dann .........juten Abend.........euer Claus:q


----------



## bender (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers!

Bad, bad news... Hab grade erfahren, dass ich die "ehrvolle" Aufgabe habe, eine ultra wichtige Projektarbeit zu betreuen... Das ganze findet im Zeitraum KW 40-45 statt!
Mit Urlaub und co. ist daher Pustekuchen für mich 

Gentelman, es wär so schön mit Euch gewesen...

However, wir sehen uns auf jeden im August!


----------



## gerihecht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers 
Habe eigentlich versprochen mich Sonntag zu melden ok ich melde mich jetzt.Leider wird es bei mir mit der Oktober Tour nichts .
Ist eigentlich sehr schade .Wie auch immer wir sehen uns im August .                            Gruß Gerhard.:q


----------



## noworkteam (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

*Teilnehmerliste:*

1. Stefan
2. Noworkteam
3. Bootsmann HH
4. Sputnik4711
5. Schwedenfahrer08
6. BSZocher
7. Livio
8. zanderman111
9.
10.

Gruss

PS. Nicht weinen Ihr beiden....


----------



## BSZocher (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



bender schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Gentelman, es wär so schön mit Euch gewesen...



Och nnnneeee..... :c
Da ist die Heckfängercrew ja nicht vollzählig......
Schade schade schade..
ABER dann ham wir ja doch evtl. die Chance mal nen Fisch mehr inne Kiste zu haben. :vik:
Wir sehen uns dann zur Tour 2010 im Mai/Juni |supergri


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Schließe mich dem Seeeeehhhrrrrr Schade an.......... aber dann wird unser nächstes Treffen um so herzlicher.:vik:

Ihr Übt doch nicht etwa heimlich?????:q:q

Wir fangen dann ein Paar sehr dicke Fische für Euch beiden mit.

Versprochen

Aloha claus


----------



## Bootsmann HH (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



bender schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Bad, bad news... Hab grade erfahren, dass ich die "ehrvolle" Aufgabe habe, eine ultra wichtige Projektarbeit zu betreuen... Das ganze findet im Zeitraum KW 40-45 statt!
> Mit Urlaub und co. ist daher Pustekuchen für mich
> ...




DIGGER - das kannst Du doch nicht machen!!! Wer macht dann mein Bettchen, wer singt mich in den Schlaf und wer hält mich auf der Rückfahrt wach?

Tja - echt schade! However - da wird wohl der Claus einige der Aufgaben übernehmen müssen!!!

@Thomas: Jetzt kann ich Dir die Reise (HH - MS Bodil und mit etwas Glück auch MS Bodil - HH) zusichern...

@Claus: Das Treffen in HH halten wir mal fest - gelle?

Ach - was freue ich mich!

Grüße

Peer


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@ Peer. ich übe schon ein Liedchen für Dich ein...

Alter das mit dem vorher Treffen halten wir fest.....:m

Ist ja schade um Krischan und Gerd..... aber der Job bringt die Kohle, .............wir nur Spass.:vik::vik:

Schönes WE noch. Claus


----------



## gerihecht (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Claus 
Ja leider müssen wir im Oktober arbeiten.Schade es hätte bestimmt richtig Spaß gemacht wieder alle am Bord.
Ja bitte kümmere dich um unseren guten Peer.Du weist ja wir kleinen müssen auf die "großen" sorgen. Naja mal sehen wie die August Tour so läuft?  Hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder :vik:      Gruß Gerd.|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hy Gerd,

ganz sicher sehen wir uns im nächsten Jahr wieder, an der Reling.

Aber evtl. Klappt es ja mal mit einem Treffen in HH.

Grüssle an Jung Krischan.:vik::vik:


----------



## bender (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Claus!

Lieben Dank für die Grüße 

Na und ob wir uns sehen...! Werd selbstverständlich auf "ein" Bier verbeischauen, wenn Du im Oktober bei Peer bist.

Muss ja eh wieder die Montagen für Peer knüpfen und schon mal vorsorglich die Multi richtig rum montieren... 

Dann werden auch endlich mal amtl. Pläne für die FKK-Tour geschmiedet! :k

Beste Grüße aus dem tropischen Hamburg


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Junge Junge dat wird ein Spass, Krischan.

Jo werden dann gemeinsam ein paar Bierchen schlürfen und tolle Pläne schmieden........noch geheime Kommandosache.#6

Und Jetzt an alle Mitfahrer/Dorschfeger/Lenghenger, wenn es so weit ist, lassen wir die Katze ausem Sack, oder so ähnlich.:m

Grüssle nach HH|supergri|supergri#6


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und Jetzt an alle Mitfahrer/Dorschfeger/Lenghenger, wenn es so weit ist, lassen wir die Katze ausem Sack, oder so ähnlich.:m



Oh oh wat kommt denn jetzt ...

aber mit euch bin ich ja fast zu allen "Schandtaten" bereit


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

*Teilnehmerliste:

*1. Stefan
2. Noworkteam
3. Bootsmann HH
4. Sputnik4711
5. Schwedenfahrer08
6. BSZocher
7. Livio
8. zanderman111
9. esgof
10. esgof´s Kollege

Gruss


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ja fein!
esgof + friend sind dabei..... 

@esgof:
Von den Gufi's hab ich dir schon ne Tüte beiseite gelegt.


----------



## esgof (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Jan 
Danke für s auf die Liste setzen.Wir sind gerne mit dabei #6.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



esgof schrieb:


> Hallo Jan
> Danke für s auf die Liste setzen.Wir sind gerne mit dabei #6.



Na dann willkommen an Bord, wird sicher wieder ne super Truppe werden.|wavey:

Unser Jan macht dat schon, Männers.#6

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Servus Leutz,

habe nun endlich den Treaht auch gefunden, bzw gesichtet,
freue mich auch schon wieder richtig auf Dorsche kurbeln !!! #6  Schade das Krischan & Co nicht mit können, dann werden wir mal Heck testen, ob da wirklich so  gut ist, mit den Dorschen !!!!

Und Schnüre habe ich auch schon ordentlich gebunden, habe mich mal daran gewagt, es zu testen, und besser zu machen wie beim letzten mal.

Also wenn wieder Kuchen gewünscht wird, Bescheid geben, Claus wennste wieder legger Kuchen essen willst und der Rest der Truppe, hier im Treaht Bescheid geben !!!!

Aber ich denke des wird wieder goil, den aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich !!!!


Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## BSZocher (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Teilnehmerliste:
> 
> *1. Stefan
> 2. Noworkteam
> ...



Moin Leute!
Evtl. noch Platz Nr. 11 frei für meinen Kollegen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Arne,

denke schon das das passt! Wir angeln dann ja nicht so tief, von daher auch weniger Tüddel!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## BSZocher (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

... dann schreib mal bitte: bszocher's vismaat auf die Liste #6

Danke!


----------



## noworkteam (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

*Teilnehmerliste:*

1. Stefan
2. Noworkteam
3. Bootsmann HH
4. Sputnik4711
5. Schwedenfahrer08
6. BSZocher
7. Livio
8. zanderman111
9. esgof
10. esgof´s Kollege
11. bszocher's vismaat 

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs wann braucht Ihr die Kohle für unsere Dorschtour????#h

Grüssle CD


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...so jetzt beginnt wieder die heiße Zeit...
...in etwas mehr als 6 Wochen geht es los...
...aber Per hat mich schon vorgewarnt, diese Zeit ist zwar ergiebig was den Dorsch angeht aber das Wetter ist sehr unbeständig...
...gerade 2 Tage am Stück...


----------



## zanderman111 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsens,
ein paar Fragen:

welche Angeltiefe (ca.) ?
Pilkergewichte?
Verpflegung?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...denke das wir bis max. 80 m angeln werden...
...pilkergewicht je nach Wetter bis 500 gr...
...Verpflegung machen wir selber...
...hat die letzten beiden Male super geklappt...


----------



## Livio (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...so jetzt beginnt wieder die heiße Zeit...
> ...in etwas mehr als 6 Wochen geht es los...
> ...aber Per hat mich schon vorgewarnt, diese Zeit ist zwar ergiebig was den Dorsch angeht aber das Wetter ist sehr unbeständig...
> ...gerade 2 Tage am Stück...


 

Mahlzeit Männers,
es juckt schon wieder in den Händen, Montagen selber basteln (konnte das letzte mal so schön bei Gerd + Christian luschern), event. meine alte DAM International 40 mit Schnurr vollmachen, aber ist ja eigentlich fast zu schade dafür... werd mal schauen, hab ja was für alte Dinge übrig.
Und meine Vomex noch einkaufen gehen, darf ich nicht vergessen |supergri


----------



## BSZocher (10. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> ...
> Und meine Vomex noch einkaufen gehen, darf ich nicht vergessen |supergri




"Sicher ist sicher!" sagte das Mäuslein und biss der Katze den Kopf ab :q

Moin in die Runde!
Freu mich auch schon mächtig auf die Tour #6
Ist ja nicht mehr so lang hin


----------



## zanderman111 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Yepp, die Vorfreude ist riesig. Werde ab nächste Woche Vorfächer knüpfen und die Sachen durchforsten. Ein paar Pilker werden noch benötigt (sicher ist sicher).

Ich könnte Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat machen, dann kommen wir auf alle Fälle den Montag über die Runden. Und wenn einer :vmuss, kann er ja sagen es lag am Essen.#6:q. Also wenn gewünscht würde ich es in Angriff nehmen und damit mein ich nicht :v.


----------



## Livio (10. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Yepp, die Vorfreude ist riesig. Werde ab nächste Woche Vorfächer knüpfen und die Sachen durchforsten. Ein paar Pilker werden noch benötigt (sicher ist sicher).
> 
> Ich könnte Frikadellen und Kartoffelsalat machen, dann kommen wir auf alle Fälle den Montag über die Runden. Und wenn einer :vmuss, kann er ja sagen es lag am Essen.#6:q. Also wenn gewünscht würde ich es in Angriff nehmen und damit mein ich nicht :v.


 
Moin Zanderman,
kann Dich ggf. bei den Frikadellen unterstützen, hat die letzten male glaub ich ganz gut geklappt, oder Männers?
Ich geh jetzt in den Keller, schon mal das Gerödel sichten ...
... und Montagen knüpfen


----------



## zanderman111 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsens,
kann mich einer von euch in Neumünster einsammeln? Meine Frau benötigt das Auto.#c


----------



## noworkteam (14. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> kann mich einer von euch in Neumünster einsammeln? Meine Frau benötigt das Auto.#c


 
sorry, ich habe Auto voll #c

gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Sputnik hat bestimmt noch Platz...


----------



## gerihecht (18. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Männers
Ihr Glücklichen #6  Eure Tour geht ja bald los habe auf der -Web Seite von Emma-Line gelesen das es im nächsten Jahr eine neue Bodil geben soll.Der Käptn würde sich über gute Vorschläge zum neuen  Boot freuen also Jungs im Oktober dem Käptn helfen.
Ich wünsche euch ein dickes Petri und gutes Wetter.
                                          Gruß Gerhard.#h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Mensch Gerd,
habe immer noch gehofft das das mit Euch noch Klappt,Schade alter Junge.#h

Freu mich auch schon wieder auf diese Ausfahrt.

PS: was macht denn Peer???

Grüssle Claus


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

servus all, das mit Neumünster könnte schon klappen, wenn das Wetter mit spielt, und ich habe dann jemanden der meine Dorsche filetiert und ausnimmt !!!:vik: hehehe !!Ich hoffe doch wieder auf fette und viele Dorsche !!!

Tja, das muß der Livio ( Thomas ) mit entscheiden !!! |kopfkrat Denn die sitzen ja dann nebeneinander - aufeinander - was weiß ich dann !!!!

Wenn jemand noch Bleie benötigt, oder fürs nächste Tiefseefischen, habe nen Bleigießer an der Hand, hier seine Preise !!!!

Schleppblei 500 ab 10    2,30 € = 23,00 €

Schleppblei 650 ab 10    2,80 € = 28,00 €

Schleppblei 850 ab 10    3,60 € = 36,00 €

Versand 9,50 €



Also wer irgendwann Bleie benötigt, fürs Tiefseefischen ect. frühzeitig Bescheid geben, der muß die dann noch machen, sind aber gute Teile, auch die Wirbel.
hatte beim letzten Tiefseefischen, auch davon welche dabei !!!
Wenn es Kuchen geben sollte auch Bescheid geben, kann ich auch wieder besorgen !!!!

Ich freue mich wieder riesig mit dieser tollen Truppe, die Dorsche zu ärgern !!!

Und Claus, wir gehen vorher noch in Rügen die Hechte ärgern, wir werden uns dann schon mal ein wenig warm drauf machen !!!!

Grüße aus Frankfurt


----------



## gerihecht (20. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Claus #h
Ich kann mir vorstellen wie sehr du dich auf die Tour freust.
Wir Christian und ich währen auch gerne mit dabei gewesen naja im Mai kann es wieder losgehen.
Peer ist munter hat zur Zeit aber viel um die Ohren wir waren mit Peer gestern  an der Elbe angeln.
 Ich halte die Daumen das es mit der Tour klappt 
                                                         Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@all: So wie es aussieht werde ich im Oktober nicht mitfahren können! Bei uns gibt es ab Oktober Kurzarbeit und in bin ab Freitag 9 Tage Zanderangeln in Ostfriesland und im November 8 Tage auf einer Guidingtour zum Wels und Zanderangeln am Ebro in Spanien...mußte meinen Resturlaub jetzt nehmen und kann ab Oktober auch nicht mehr Gleitzeit nehmen!
Habe 2 Nachrücker, die sehr gerne mitfahren würden und dies damit auch tun!
Peer´s Urlaubssituation sieht auch alles andere als rosig aus!

By the way...

Schade!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zanderman111 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hi Stefan,
das ist ja sehr schade. Ein Bekannter von mir hätte evtl. Interesse mitzukommen. Soll ich mal nachfragen?

Gruß Kay


----------



## noworkteam (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: So wie es aussieht werde ich im Oktober nicht mitfahren können! Bei uns gibt es ab Oktober Kurzarbeit und in bin ab Freitag 9 Tage Zanderangeln in Ostfriesland und im November 8 Tage auf einer Guidingtour zum Wels und Zanderangeln am Ebro in Spanien...mußte meinen Resturlaub jetzt nehmen und kann ab Oktober auch nicht mehr Gleitzeit nehmen!
> Habe 2 Nachrücker, die sehr gerne mitfahren würden und dies damit auch tun!
> Peer´s Urlaubssituation sieht auch alles andere als rosig aus!
> 
> ...


 

Dat is aber hacke....

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Dat is aber hacke....
> 
> Gruß



Neee KACKE is dat... |gr:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...kann man nichts machen;+...die Kohle gebe ich Jan dann in Bar mit...
...treffe mich am 25.10. mit Ihm, bekommt eh noch ein paar Sachen von mir...|wavey:

Ich tröste mich mit großen Zandern:g und dem ein oder anderen Wels|bla:, wenn es dann in Spanien noch nicht zu kalt#t ist...


----------



## Papi1 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo 
wenn der Stefan nicht kann ist dan ein Platz für mich frei? Ich würde gerne mit euch fahren
gruss Christoph


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs die Reihen lichten sich.........jammer Schade.....aber wenns wirklich nett geht........dann müssen wir den Dorsch eben
alleine nachstellen.#t

Schade Schade.
Traurig bin.

Grüssle Claus:vik::vik:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Tja, das ist aber wirklich schade, den es hat doch immer wieder Spaß gemacht, mit der gleichen Gruppe, den Dorschen auf den Leib zu rücken !!!!
Schade Schade Schade  :c


----------



## noworkteam (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> wenn der Stefan nicht kann ist dan ein Platz für mich frei? Ich würde gerne mit euch fahren
> gruss Christoph


 


Falk1 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das etwas unübersichtlich.
> 
> Wo geht es los?????
> 
> Und ist noch Platz?????


 
Ganz ruhig bleiben und den heutigen Vormittag abwarten, dann kommen die notwendigen Informationen.....

Gruß


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@all: Die Plätze von Peer und mir sind wieder belegt! Tobias und Kumpel werde sich hier im Tread noch melden!


----------



## tobiasw (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin miteinander.
 Wie ihr schon mitbekommen habt, komm ick und ein Kumpel jetzt für Stefan und Peer mit. 
 Wenn ick das richtig mitbekommen habe bringt jeder was zum Essen mit. Wollt deswegen gleich mal nachfragen was wir mitbringen sollen.
Dann wollt ich noch wissen, wie es mit Pilkern/Bleien ausschaut? Bis 500 gr. müssten reichen, oder?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Willkommen Jungs..........leider noch nicht an Bord......aber das kommt noch.............sofern das Wetter mit spielt.

Hoffen wir doch alle.

Könnte schon los.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## esgof (23. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

moin @ all
wenn ich heute abend die 30 mille in der tasche habe lade ich euch alle ein :q:q:q:q:q
Papi 1 ist auch mit bei dieser party,jetzt muß nur noch das wetter passen
gruß Esgof


----------



## Bootsmann HH (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers...

Bin gestern aus D-dorf zurück und düse schon gleich wieder nach Belin... (hier ist was los!!!)
However - schade, aber meine Terminzu(ab)sage wäre nach dem 07.10.2009 etwas zu spät. So haben wir den "Ersatz"- Kollegen die Möglichkeit gegeben an der Tour teilzunehmen - ist doch auch etwas.
Gerätemäßig habe ich schon aufgerüstet und mich auf die Tour gefreut - jedoch muß man auch den Job im Auge behalten - der ja (leider) den Spaß finanziert.
Die kommenden Touren im Mai und September ist die Hamburger-Fraktion aber wieder dabei.

@Claus: Hast Du meine mail bekommen?

Wünsche Euch gutes & ruhiges Wetter und "fette" Beute!!!

Bis bald

Peer


----------



## BSZocher (24. September 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ich denk nun wär einen neue Teilnehmerliste angebracht...
@Steffan: Viel spaß beim Zandern und Wallern. Geld ist unterwegens zu dir. Schade das du nicht mit dabei bist. Nächstes Mal #h
@all:
Wenn eine neue Teilnehmerliste da ist, sollten wir absprechen wer was zu Essen/Trinken mitbringt.


----------



## Papi1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo #h
Da es nur noch drei Wochen sind :q und wir selbstverpflegung da haben wäre schön wenn jemand schon langsam eine Liste mit "wer bringt was" erstellen würde. Da ich sowas zum ersten mall mache muß ich auf anweisungen von anderem warten. Also WAS SOLL ICH MITBRINGEN??????? ;+ 
gruss Christoph


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin,

hier kommt die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Livio*
*3. Sputnik4711*
*4. BSZocher*
*5. Zanderman111*
*6. esgof*
*7. Schwedenfahrer08*
*8. papi1*
*9. tobiasw*
*10.tobias´s Kollege*

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo
wenn ich die Liste der Teilnehmer so lese da sehe ich dass nur 10 Leute fahren und meine info war 11 Mann und deswegen habe ich, glaube ich zu wenig  an Stefan Überwiesen wenn das der fall sein solte werde ich mein Restbetrag direkt Vorort bezahlen
Gruss


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> wenn ich die Liste der Teilnehmer so lese da sehe ich dass nur 10 Leute fahren und meine info war 11 Mann und deswegen habe ich, glaube ich zu wenig an Stefan Überwiesen wenn das der fall sein solte werde ich mein Restbetrag direkt Vorort bezahlen
> Gruss


 

oin,

hier kommt die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste

*1. Noworkteam*
*2. Livio*
*3. Sputnik4711*
*4. BSZocher*
*5. Zanderman111*
*6. esgof*
*7. Schwedenfahrer08*
*8. papi1*
*9. tobiasw*
*10.tobias´s Kollege*
*11. BSZochers Fismaat*,

Da ist mir einer durch die Lappen gegangen ..
Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsens,
menno ich spüre schon das Kribbeln und rieche die See. Wir sollten mal anfangen zu planen wer was zum Fuddern mitbringt. Oder jeder für sich selbst?#c

Gruß Kay#h


----------



## BSZocher (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Kaffee + Milch + Zucker kann ich gern mitbringen.

Kleine Liste:
Graubrot
Toast
Butter
Fleischwurst
Salami
Bierwurst o.Ä.
Gouda
Emmentaler o. Ä.
Lecker Frucht im Glas (Marmelade)

Bremsklötze
Würstchen
Erdapfelsalat
Nudelsalat o. Ä.
Senf/Ketchup

Kuchen
Kuchen
Kuchen

...und jeder seinen speziellen Kram wie Kopfschmerztabletten, Magenpillen, Kräuterbitter und andere Instant"Nahrung" sprich Blechbrötchen 

o. Ä. = oder Ähnnliches


----------



## Sputnik4711 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

wer Kuchen brauch, Bescheid geben, ich kann wieder mit bringen !!

Ich freu mich schon wieder riesig drauf, und freue mich wieder auf das ganze Dorschteam !!!


----------



## Papi1 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

hallo
Für Fleischwurst und für Würstchen die man heiß essen kan könnte ich sorgen, es wäre nur schön wenn mir jemand Angaben zu mengen sagen könnte da ich so eine tour zum ersten mall mache. und außerdem wann weißt mann ob die Tour statfindet (wegen Wetter) 
gruss Christoph


----------



## Sputnik4711 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Papi, ob die Tour statt findet, weißt du so ca. 12 Std. vorher, hier im Board


----------



## noworkteam (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin ,

Laut Windfinder sieht die Langzeit-Prognose für den Törn zumindest nicht schlecht aus (bis jetzt)

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Papi1 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Keiner weiß wieviel Wurst ich kaufen muß?
@Noworkteam
Ich hoffe daß du an meine Vorfächer denkst
gruss


----------



## Tom L (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo erstmal einen fetten Gruß an alle!
Ich darf mich vorstellen ich bin der Kollege von Tobias=)
Der Tom.Ich bin schon übel scharf auf die Tour.Da wir im August schon einmal ins gelbe riff wollten und die tour wegen schlecht wetter abgesagt wurde=(.
Hoffe wird diesmal was un freu mich schon auf die Dorsch-Jagd!=)


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Was sollen wir für Gewichte ( Pilker mit bringen ) und in welcher Tiefe wird geangelt. Angeln wir Wrackfischen auf Dorsche oder eher nicht ??  #c


----------



## noworkteam (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Was sollen wir für Gewichte ( Pilker mit bringen ) und in welcher Tiefe wird geangelt. Angeln wir Wrackfischen auf Dorsche oder eher nicht ?? #c


 
ich sag mal so....ich würde schon mal das Grobe mit einpacken, die See ist z.Z. da oben wettertechnisch recht flexibel...und tiefer als 70 Meter werden wir mit Sicherheit fischen.....da können schon mal die derben Klamotten an die Schur angebracht sein ....

oder anders gesagt: wenn der Wettergott nicht so richtig 100% mitspielen will, kann das schon mal bisschen schaukeln und driften.......

Mein Geheimtipp: nie ganz nüchtern auf den Kahn, aber auch nicht komplett prall:q

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Jungs, muss leider unsere gemeinsame Fahrt absagen.

Haben einen Todesfall in unsere Familie.

@ Zandermann: Suche Dir bitte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit evtl.
Sputnik4711

@Jan bitte beachte deine Private Nachricht.

Nach dem Raubfischcup jetzt diese Sch....

Grüssle und Glück mir dem Wetter wünsche ich Euch noch.

Claus


----------



## BSZocher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, muss leider unsere gemeinsame Fahrt absagen.
> 
> Haben einen Todesfall in unsere Familie.
> 
> Claus



Moin!
Lieber Claus,
mein Beileid und viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit für dich und deine Familie.


----------



## BSZocher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ....wenn der Wettergott nicht so richtig 100% mitspielen will,.....



Moin!
Im Moment durchgehend 5 Bft Sonntag-Montag
Dienstag ab Mittag ansteigend 6 Bft Böhen 7Bft
See 2,5m - 3m

70m Wassertiefe bei dem Seegang und der zu erwartenden Drift ;+

Angeln wollt ich zwischendurch auch ein Wenig........

Dicke Dorsche hab ich auch bei den Tagestouren gefangen bei 30m -max 45m......

AlternativPlan wenn Tour stattfindet und noch 2,5m Welle draussen rumdümpelt:

Wir pennen erst Mal auf dem Boot und der Kapitän soll gegen 4 Uhr losfahren.
Dann wird bis dunkel gefischt.....und geschlafen wird wieder im Hafen.
Dienstag Morgen dann wieder gegen 4 Uhr raus und fischen bis dunkel.
So können wir im Hafen am Montag die Fische versorgen, in Ruhe was essen und ohne "Schaukel Schaukel" ein paar Stunden schlafen.

Ansonsten wird das ein Tour de Tortur.

...und sonst muss Sputnik schon Montag vor dem ersten Fischen den heiligen "JJJööörrrcccchhhh" :v anrufen......  Spaß muss sein 

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## noworkteam (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jo, heute zeigt Windfinder auch schlappe 2/2,5m Welle für Montag an....
mal schauen......

sollte die Tour stattfinden, dann könnte so mancher seinen persönlichen 
"breakeven" kennenlernen....:q:q

Gruß

Noworkteam




BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Im Moment durchgehend 5 Bft Sonntag-Montag
> Dienstag ab Mittag ansteigend 6 Bft Böhen 7Bft
> See 2,5m - 3m
> ...


----------



## BSZocher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Jo, heute zeigt Windfinder auch schlappe 2/2,5m Welle für Montag an....
> mal schauen......
> 
> sollte die Tour stattfinden, dann könnte so mancher seinen persönlichen
> ...




Na mit dem Kopf durch die Wand 
Auf Biegen und Brechen |rolleyes
Auf Teufel komm raus........

muss ja nu nicht sein.
Dann lieber wie vorgeschlagen 2 lange Tagestouren.


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Claus, auch von mir mein Beileid für dich, alles wird gut, wir sehen uns, beim nächsten Steinbeißer Angeln !!!
Und der Raubfisch Cup war echt goil, und Danke das ich mit auf dein Boot durfte, wir waren echt ne goile Truppe !!!

Keine Angst Jungs, habe mir schon meine Pflaster besorgt, da wird der Kopf zugepflastert, bis der Kopf nix mehr registriert !!!!  #6

2 Tages Touren - auch OK,  wenn der Kapitän, gute Dorschecken kennt kein Problem  |kopfkrat  wir müssen ja kein Wrackfischen auf Dorsch machen - da geht dann auch net soviel Material verloren !!! 

Also des wird schon, den Floater habe ich jetzt beim Raubfisch Cup getestet alles wunnebar, ich bleibe trocken und des ist das wichtigste !!!!

Also laßt es uns angehen !!!


----------



## noworkteam (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Wenn es überhaupt rausgeht...Windfinder bringt z.Z. am Montag bis 3,8 Meter, Dienstag min. 2,2 Meter...

ändert sich da oben aber täglich.....schauen wir mal morgen....


----------



## BSZocher (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> ....
> Keine Angst Jungs, habe mir schon meine Pflaster besorgt, *da wird der Kopf zugepflastert, *bis der Kopf nix mehr registriert !!!!  #6
> !



DIE  MUMIE  Teil 27 3/4

Die Rache des Amu-Dorsch-Re


----------



## noworkteam (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> DIE MUMIE Teil 27 3/4
> 
> Die Rache des Amu-Dorsch-Re


 
Nu ist bei Windfinder nur noch 1,5 Montag und min. 07, Dienstag......|kopfkrat

ich würde das eine unbeständige Wetterlage nehmen...

oder aber ein sche.... Webserver

Gruß


----------



## Livio (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, muss leider unsere gemeinsame Fahrt absagen.
> 
> Haben einen Todesfall in unsere Familie.
> 
> Claus


 

Hall Claus,

auch mein Beileid von mir.


----------



## Livio (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> AlternativPlan wenn Tour stattfindet und noch 2,5m Welle draussen rumdümpelt:
> 
> Wir pennen erst Mal auf dem Boot und der Kapitän soll gegen 4 Uhr losfahren.
> Dann wird bis dunkel gefischt.....und geschlafen wird wieder im Hafen.
> ...


 
Mahlzeit Männers,
obige Idee ist gar nicht schlecht und hätte nichts dagegen, ist mir wurscht wie man so schön sagt, der "Wellenreiter" bin ich auch nicht gerade ... :q
Frikadellen bringe ich jetzt ein paar mit obwohl hierzu nichts mehr geschrieben wurde. 
Bei dem Wetter wäre ein Glühwein gar nicht schlecht |rolleyes


----------



## esgof (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallöschen

Erstmal auch ein herzlichen Beileid an Claus.

Also ich bin dabei egal welche Art von Tour und Wellengang ( nur die harten kommen auf die Bodil  ) 

@ zandermann wenn es auf dem weg liegt kannst von mir aus bei mir mitfahren wir wären dann zu dritt im Focus Kombi

gruß Esgof


----------



## Tom L (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

hallo also das mit dem wetter macht mich schon wieder wahnsinnig=(
mit dem essen würde ich dann mit dem TobiasW reichlich Kartoffelsalat machen und diesen mitbring!
also denne hoffen wir ma auf den Windgott....


----------



## BSZocher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Livio schrieb:


> M... wie man so schön sagt, der "Wellenreiter" bin ich auch nicht gerade ... :q...



Moin!
Bei mir ist es nicht die Sache mit dem :v welches auch mich treffen kann.....
Sondern eine Sache der Sicherheit.
Einige können sich an die "Schaukel-Tour" erinnern, war grenzwertig.
Kurzfristig gab windfinder diese Nacht wieder bis zu 3,2m Welle an, heute morgen sieht es wieder anders aus, dafür haut nun der Wind mit 7-8 Bft wieder zu. ;+


----------



## zanderman111 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@esgof: super, bin zur Zeit noch mit sputnik "in Verhandlung", evtl. komme ich auf Dein Angebot gerne zurück. Ich würde in Neumünster zusteigen....

tja, mit dem Wind ist das so eine Sache. Ich wohne so 50km von der Nordsee entfernt. Und hier ist es heute reichlich pustig, jedoch nur in Boen. Die letzte Ausfahrt war doch reichlich strong. Alle habe wohl mit :vgekämpft und einige haben diesen Kampf verloren. Wenn ich noch dran denke wie es unten gemuffelt hat. Und alle die oben saßen hat es teilweise von den Bänken gerissen.

Ich wäre auch damit einverstanden, wenn wir nicht draußen bleiben, sondern zeitig morgens auf der Dorschwiese stehen. Ne abgesagte Tour wäre echt schiet. Allerdings geht Sicherheit vor. Wann wissen wir denn definitiv Bescheid?

Gruß Kay


----------



## Papi1 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

eure Postings machen mir Angst!!!!! ich weiss nicht wie das mit einem Neuling wird aber ich denke dass einpar Reisetabletten wunder bringen
Stat Fleischwurst bringe ich Schnitzel, da meine Frau sagt dass es besser ist zu dem Kartofelsalat
gruss


----------



## noworkteam (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> eure Postings machen mir Angst!!!!! ich weiss nicht wie das mit einem Neuling wird aber ich denke dass einpar Reisetabletten wunder bringen
> Stat Fleischwurst bringe ich Schnitzel, da meine Frau sagt dass es besser ist zu dem Kartofelsalat
> gruss


 

Schnitzel ist gut


----------



## BSZocher (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> Stat Fleischwurst bringe ich Schnitzel, da meine Frau sagt dass es besser ist zu dem Kartofelsalat
> gruss



Wenn deine Frau das sagt....da misch ich mich nicht rein |krach:  :q

ABER  Senf dazu, den bring ich mit .......  ja ja auch zerquirlte Tomaten mit Zucker.....

Kaffee bring ich mit
Zucker + Milch dazu besorge ich auch.

@all: Bitte JEDER einen Kaffeebecher mitbringen, damit wir die Wegwerfplastikdinger nicht nehmen müssen. DANKE.
Denkt auch an ne Gabel für den Salat. Messer hat es wohl genug |rolleyes

@sputnik: OHNE Kuchen macht das alles keinen Spaß. Könntest du bitte wieder Kuchen mitbringen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs, bin in Gedanken bei Euch und fiebere mit das die Tour 
stattfinden kann.

Halte Euch die Daumen.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## gerihecht (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers
Claus auch von uns Christian und Gerd unser Beileid.
Jungs das wird schon schief gehen:vik:
Wir die Hamburger halten die Daumen#6#6#6
                             Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Tom L (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo wollt mal noch ne allgemeine Frage in den Raum stellen und zwar, ich war noch keine zwei tage hintereinander aufm kutter und wollt wissen wie das auf der MS Bodil mit der Versorgung vom Fang ist.
Gibt es die möglichkeit den Fisch zu frosten?
Ist eine Steckdose an Board um das Filet einzuvakumieren?
Und gibt es genügend Filietierplätze an Board?

Danke schonmal für die Info`s


----------



## zanderman111 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Eis wird gebunkert und sollte für die Kühlung langen.

Steckdose ist an Board

Filetieren, etc. kann man in Ruhe machen, wir sind lange genug auf See und die Rückfahrt ist auch lang genug. Alles kein Problem.

Gruß Kay


----------



## esgof (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@ zandermann

sorry aber ich muß die mitfahrgelegenheit wieder zurück nehmen der livio fährt jetzt als dritter mann mit 

schönen Gruß Esgof


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@esgof
null Problemo, hab mich bei sputnik eingeladen:q:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

D.h. Jan müßte jetzt alleine fahren...lasst Euch mal was einfallen...


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Puhhhhhhh, jetzt macht mir windfinder.com Angst#t


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...nach jetzigem Stand denke ich nicht das die Tour in irgendeiner Form stattfindet...
...auch ne Tagestour ist bei der Welle und dem Wind vollkommener Quatsch...
...der Wind drückt von England rüber und die Welle baut sich am Montag zeitversetzt Richtung Ufer auf...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@sputnik: bringst du das Geld wenn dann zum Schiff mit???


----------



## BSZocher (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Montag, Okt 26 Wellenhöhe (m)  	3.7  	4.0  	4.2  	4.2  	4.0  	3.6   |bigeyes


----------



## BSZocher (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> D.h. Jan müßte jetzt alleine fahren....



Keine Sorge unser Jan muss nicht den Lonesome-Rider machen



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...lasst Euch mal was einfallen...



In Arbeit #h


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



BSZocher schrieb:


> In Arbeit #h


 
ist erledigt.....Nowork + Livio on the road

gruß


----------



## Livio (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> D.h. Jan müßte jetzt alleine fahren...lasst Euch mal was einfallen...


 

Mahlzeit Männers,

haben uns schon was einfallen lassen, esgof + papi1 fahren zusammen sowie jan + Thomas.

Wat eine schwere Geburt...


----------



## Livio (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

oh man wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, ich glaub ich mach Feierabned ...


----------



## Papi1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@ Esgof
ich habe deine tel.Nr. verlegt und wir musten uns abstimmen
@ an alle
Wie sieht den auf dem Schif mit duschen aus?
gruss Christoph


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> @ Esgof
> ich habe deine tel.Nr. verlegt und wir musten uns abstimmen
> @ an alle
> Wie sieht den auf dem Schif mit duschen aus?
> gruss Christoph


 
duschen : geht die haben auf dem deck einen entsprechenden schlauch....bissle kalt aber ok

gruß


----------



## Papi1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> duschen : geht die haben auf dem deck einen entsprechenden schlauch....bissle kalt aber ok
> 
> gruß


 da sieht mann dass ich keine Ahnung habe |krach:
also so was wie handtücher usw. braucht mann nicht #6
gruss


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> also so was wie handtücher usw. braucht mann nicht #6
> gruss


 
Handtuch ist natürlich persönliche Einstellungssache,..,ich persönlich stehe zur heutigen Jahreszeit nicht so richtig auf "Windtrocknung"......:q.....
da ist mir ein Handtuch schon lieber...


----------



## Tom L (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Für Hanstholm am montag....Wellenhöhe (m) _[WW3]_1.51.82.12.22.32.22.01.81.71.61.51.4


----------



## knutemann (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ähhmmm|kopfkrat 
Kannst du auch mal die Zahlen für nicht so nautisch versierte Menschen wie mich übersetzen|wavey:


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

ganz einfach:

1.5 1.8 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.2 2.0 1.8 1.7 1.6 1.5 1.4         und alles in m

und der Zeitraum von Montag 02:00 bis Dienstag 11:00


----------



## zanderman111 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Offshore ist auch ein bischen weniger geworden. "Nur" noch 3,6


----------



## knutemann (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jetz wo du es sagst|rolleyes
Einfach nur die kleinen Pünktchen dahin schieben, wo es dann passt#6


----------



## Tom L (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

bis welcher wellenhöhe fährt die MS Bodil raus???


----------



## noworkteam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Tom L schrieb:


> bis welcher wellenhöhe fährt die MS Bodil raus???


 
das ist eine gute Frage.....da kann ich auch keine fundierte Antwort geben...kommt ja auch auf die Wellenperiode an...

Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Niederländer und Dänen bei meinen bisherigen Touren immer recht "optimistisch",...,wobei bei den angekündigten Höhen wäre Angeln wohl nicht so spassig....das Schaukeln dagegen hat schon was ,..,bei den einen weniger bei dem anderen mehr...

ich denke wenn die Wellen am Montag so bleiben, kann man das knicken...

gruß


----------



## Papi1 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> das ist eine gute Frage.....da kann ich auch keine fundierte Antwort geben...kommt ja auch auf die Wellenperiode an...
> 
> Erfahrungsgemäß sind die Niederländer und Dänen bei meinen bisherigen Touren immer recht "optimistisch",...,wobei bei den angekündigten Höhen wäre Angeln wohl nicht so spassig....das Schaukeln dagegen hat schon was ,..,bei den einen weniger bei dem anderen mehr...
> 
> ...


Dann gibts bei mir zuhause Schnitzell essen bis der Arzt kommt |supergri |supergri


----------



## Hechtpeter (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

nu wartet doch mal ab.Der mittelfristige Seewetterbericht sagt bis jetzt für Sonntag 4-5 aus SW.Es wird weniger:g:g:gDrücke mal die Daumen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du geschaut hast. Aber bei Windfinder wird es eher immer schlimmer. Vorraussage Wellenhöhe offshore für Montag:

3.7                                   3.5                                   3.8                                   4.3                                   4.9                                   5.1  
                                 4.8 
                                  4.1
und das alles in Metern.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...denke auch das ihr leider Pech haben werdet...
...Wind ist die eine Sache, Restdünung noch so einem Sturm die andere...
...wenn ihr angelt könnt ihr Euch auf jeden Fall auf 500 gr. Pilker bei 50 m Wasser einstellen...
...die Driftkarte sagt einiges...


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

|rolleyes Wir sollten Di+Mi fahren, daß sieht viel besser aus#c:m


----------



## noworkteam (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> |rolleyes Wir sollten Di+Mi fahren, daß sieht viel besser aus#c:m


 
jo, nur wer weiss wer von den mitfahrern dann auch kann... ich schon....


----------



## tobiasw (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

ich auch und tom L auch, aber der rest sicher nicht...


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

ich auch....Wenn mein Fahrer denn kann


----------



## Tom L (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ja genau oder Mi+Do;+


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Versteh jetzt gar nüscht mehr. Was soll ich mit nem 30g aufm Gelben Riff??


----------



## noworkteam (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



trollingtorsten schrieb:


> .....für euch bei ebay gibts wieder abu toby 30g blinker in allen möglichen farben


 
wat soll dat denn hier ???#d


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Mi&Do wäre für mich auch oki|rolleyes Hauptsache wir kriegen das hin. Vorfreude war riesig, Enttäuschung wäre noch grösser#q


----------



## Papi1 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

bei mir wird es eng aber nicht unmöglich aber 100%ig kann ich erst morgen sagen wenn meine KOlegin aus dem Urlaub kommt und wir die Woche neu planen müssen
gruss


----------



## stefanwitteborg (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...ich will Euch die Illusionen ja nicht nehmen aber Dienstag ist die Welle auch noch nicht wirklich angelbar...
...und Donnerstag hat er wieder eine andere Tour...

...denke ihr habt am Mittwoch das Geld wieder auf Eurem Konto...
...auch was schönes:g...


----------



## zanderman111 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Dienstag wären zwischen 1,5 und 2 Mittwoch max. 1,7. Ist aber alles nach unten korrigiert worden.#c


----------



## Sputnik4711 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Servus Leutz, also für mich wäre Di Mi auch Ok, oder jeder andere Tag, da ich mein eigener Chef bin, nehme ich mir Urlaub wann ich will !!!!

Stefan kannst DU bitte mal nachsehen, ich habe dir das Geld eigentlich überwiesen !!!

Gib mal kurz Bescheid


Gruß aus Frankfurt


----------



## Tom L (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

also jetzt zeigt Windfinder für Montag und dienstag nicht mal 2m an.
Das sieht doch gut aus! oder?


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Tom L schrieb:


> also jetzt zeigt Windfinder für Montag und dienstag nicht mal 2m an.
> Das sieht doch gut aus! oder?


 
Ich seh auf DWD am Montag 3,5/4Meter, am Dienstag geschmeidige 2,5 Meter......

Wo schaut Du denn nach ???

Gruß


----------



## Tom L (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/hanstholm

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thybo


----------



## Tom L (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/euwave_wave_height_direction_europe60.htm


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Tom L schrieb:


> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/hanstholm
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/thybo


 
Die beiden sind Küste, da würden wir im Normalfall nicht angeln....sondern irgendwo 10 Stunden Fahrt weiter Nordwest/West....


----------



## tobiasw (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

also ist noch nicht absehbar, ob die tour stattfindet oder?
dienstag/Mittwoch sieht es ja gar nicht so schlecht aus...


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



tobiasw schrieb:


> also ist noch nicht absehbar, ob die tour stattfindet oder?
> dienstag/Mittwoch sieht es ja gar nicht so schlecht aus...


 
Ne da ist noch garnix absehbar....und das mit di/mitt ist bisher nur eine spekulative Möglichkeit....ich kenne nicht die Tagesplanung der Bodil am MI....auch wenn der Kalender dort sagt das der Tag frei ist....


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

und noch haben sich ja nicht alle gemeldet ob es bei ihnen mit der möglichen Umbuchung klappt#c


----------



## Papi1 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

So ich habe es geklärt und ich kann Mitwoch nur wenn ich weiß dass, ich spätestens um 4.00 Uhr donerstag in Bochum bin weil am Donerstag muß ich arbeiten
gruss


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> So ich habe es geklärt und ich kann Mitwoch nur wenn ich weiß dass, ich spätestens um 4.00 Uhr donerstag in Bochum bin weil am Donerstag muß ich arbeiten
> gruss


 
das sollte passen. ich habe den Skipper angemailt ob 27/28 bei Ausfall überhaupt in Frage kommen kann...

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Bis zu welcher Welle, würde die Tour eigentlich stattfinden !!??

Stefan könntest du bitte mal kurz Info wegen meinem Geld geben, ich hatte überwiesen, laut meinem Kontoauszug ist das Geld auch raus, und nicht wieder zurück gekommen !!


----------



## Livio (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> und noch haben sich ja nicht alle gemeldet ob es bei ihnen mit der möglichen Umbuchung klappt#c


 

Ich kann erst Montag im Büro nachfragen ob die Kollegin am Mittwoch arbeiten kann.

Bei windfinder schaue ich immer auf das ekofisk platform gebiet


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

...Windfinder wird besser, DWD sieht extrem übel aus....

@sputnik: wann soll der Zahlungsausgang, bzw. Zahlungseingang denn bei mir gewesen sein???

Habe keine Kohle von dir, Stand 10.10.2009!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tom L (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

|bla:Also ich und der Tobi machen grad lecker Kartoffelsalat in rauhen mengen#6:q
Wir bleiben erstmal optimistisch:vik:
und wenn nich gibt es die ganze woche Kartoffelsalat:v

:q


----------



## Papi1 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

jungs jetzt aber Butter bei die Fische, ich muss Fleisch für die Schnitzel kaufen. 
WAS MACHEN WIR #c ;+
gruss


----------



## BSZocher (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Windfinder mal so mal so und dann wieder anders........ #c 

DWD Montag 3,5 - 4 Meternochwas    Dienstag 1 -1,5 m  ;+


----------



## Tom L (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

#hSo fertig ,dann hoff ich mal für uns das wir denn leckeren Kartoffelsalat zusamm essen könn|bla:


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Stefan hat angerufen, war nur Ab dran, hat Nummer hinterlassen,.., versucht es aber noch einmal..

ich bringe erstmal die Kinder ins Bett...

PS. _is echt schlecht wetter :c, bleibt einem nur noch die Hoffnung..._

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ich habe ein Mail von per erhalten :
frühstens morgen um 12Uhr erhalten wir genauere Auskunft.
Er fragt nach ob das in Ordnung geht.

Hinsichtlich der Wetterlage (das dicke Tief) , so gerne ich auch bei Wellen draussen bin, ich könnte bei der Prognose verzichten..

Gruß


----------



## Livio (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Wetterlage (das dicke Tief) , so gerne ich auch bei Wellen draussen bin, ich könnte bei der Prognose verzichten..
> 
> Gruß


 
wohl war, Sicherheit geht vor...


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Wer kann denn bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr mit der Auskunft warten, wegen der Anfahrtszeit??

Gruß


----------



## Papi1 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wer kann denn bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr mit der Auskunft warten, wegen der Anfahrtszeit??
> 
> Gruß


 wo müssen wir den eigentlich hin? ;+
Bochum bis ? = ???? km
gruss


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Papi1 schrieb:


> wo müssen wir den eigentlich hin? ;+
> Bochum bis ? = ???? km
> gruss


Thyboron: ca. 820km von Düsseldorf


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

BSZocher: Was sagst Du zu der Wetterlage ???|kopfkrat

Ich gehe erstmal duschen....


----------



## noworkteam (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Warten wir halt noch ab..

gruss


----------



## BSZocher (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Leute!

Ich mach jetzt mal den Miesepeter:

Laut Prognose dwd haut uns am Montag eine ordenliche Welle rein. Bis dicht unter die Küste bis zu 4m Wellen.
Dieser "Wellenberg" zieht von So bis Montag genau durch unser vorraussichtliches Angelgebiet.
ZWAR legt sich im Laufe des Montages der Seegang, jedoch macht mir die "Hecksee" des Tiefdruckgebietes doch etwas Sorgen. Dort werden am Montag bis zu 3,5m bis in den Skagerak hineingedrückt. 
Leider kann ich keine Windstärken ausmachen, die die Welle in der Höhe so runterdrücken, wie windfinder es angibt. Auch soll erst in der Nacht auf Dienstag die Welle "deutlich" ;+ weniger werden...soll,,,,,,,,,, |kopfkrat

...und jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz:
Bei bis zu 3m macht Angeln wirklich keinen Spaß mehr.
Obwohl es eigentlich "Schnappen" müsste wie Hulle,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## BSZocher (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wer kann denn bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr mit der Auskunft warten, wegen der Anfahrtszeit??
> 
> Gruß



Dase wirde eng ..... Stau vor die Elbtünnel und auf die ganze fiese fiese A1 vonne Breme bisse Hammeburge...... oh sacre bleu |bigeyes

P.S.: Bin erst Mal Haps Hapsi holen für die Familie.... bis gleich


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

o.k. soweit, aber Du hast Dich immer noch nicht gesagt, ob Du auch verschieben würdest, schade ;+#t


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Steffan,

also der 10.10 ist ein wenig dünne, hast Du kein OnlineBanking oder so !!??|kopfkrat

Kann man doch mal schnell nachsehen, also bei mir ist das Geld am 13.10 raus !!

Wäre mal super wenn du nach sehen könntest, oder haste kein Online Banking und gehst nur 1 im Monat zur Bank, Kontoauszüge holen !!  |kopfkrat

Also ich habe auch noch nix fertig gemacht, aber mir langt 12:00 Uhr, aber besser wäre es vielleicht doch wenn wir am Dienstag fahren würden !!!


----------



## zanderman111 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

|muahah: 10.10


----------



## BSZocher (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> o.k. soweit, aber Du hast Dich immer noch nicht gesagt, ob Du auch verschieben würdest, schade ;+#t



Ob nun Montag ca. 3m Welle oder am Mittwoch 3m Welle wo ist der Unterschied?
.... fahren wir Mo-Di wird erst :v und dann Fisch gefangen
sonst halt andersrum...erst Fangen und dann :v

Wenn umgebucht wird, dann bin ich allein dabei.


----------



## esgof (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

hallo
Sorry leute aber ich kann nur den termin einhalten von montag auf dienstag so wie es vorher abgemacht war.Habe alles gegeben aber chef macht nicht mit ich kann leider nicht verschieben somit fällt dann papi1 auch aus ich habe es vorher mit ihm abgesprochen.
Also wir werden morgen dann bis 12 uhr warten und wenn es ein GO gibt fahren wir los.
Spätestens dann muss ich los die strecke ist voller baustellen habe kein lust auf ein portrait von mir 
Kann bitte jemand hier die adresse was ich in meinen navi eintippen muss reinstellen 
Gruß Esgof


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin,

Seewetter lt DWD:Mo und Die immer noch 2,5 Meter..

Gruß
 Fischer (57.37N 5.28E) WT: 12 C Tag Zeit Windrichtung in 10m Hoehe Windgeschw. 10m Boeen 10m Wellenhoehe Wetter   UTC Windrose Beaufort Beaufort m Textkuerzel So12S-SW 5-6 7 2.5 RAIN Mo00S 4-5   2.5 SH Mo12N-NE 4-5   2   Di00NW-N 5-6 7 2.5 Fischer (57.37N 5.28E) WT: 12 C Tag Zeit Windrichtung in 10m Hoehe Windgeschw. 10m Boeen 10m Wellenhoehe Wetter   UTC Windrose Beaufort Beaufort m Textkuerzel So12S-SW 5-6 7 2.5 RAIN Mo00S 4-5   2.5 SH Mo12N-NE 4-5   2   Di00NW-N 5-6 7 2.5


----------



## tobiasw (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

moin, wo schaust du denn beim dwd?
ich schau hier:

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...rbericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html__nnn=true

da steht irgendwas von 1,5m...

oder guck ich da falsch?


----------



## esgof (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Seewetter lt DWD:Mo und Die immer noch 2,5 Meter..
> 
> ...



Moin
Das war Klingonisch
muaaaah


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Info:

Habe soeben mit dem Skipper telefoniert.
Wir könnten rausfahren, allerdings nur Montag "einiermaßen" sicher, Dienstag soll es schlechter werden,..,dh. wenn wir fahren kann es sein das wir keine richtige zwei Tagestour machen können. Würde ebenso bedeuten, das wenn sich das Wetter zum Dienstag wieder verschlechtert, wir Montag auf dem Rückweg sind.

Per fragt ob das für uns in Oprdung ist.

Meine Meinung: Sollte es so eintreffen, bedeutet das für mich das ich ohne irgendeinen Schlaf Mo/Di nacht wieder im Hafen sein kann, und dann 840 km gen DDorf fahren muss.

Meine Meinung: ich würde absagen, dafür aber nächsten Monat mich für eine Dreitages-Tour einbuchen....(bei Interesse PN)...

*Eure Rückmeldungen bitte bis 10:45 Uhr*

*gruß*


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.....

Für mich wäre auch ne Option nicht ganz soweit raus und dann im Hafen pennen.....ICH WILL ANGELN :q:q:q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Für mich wäre das auch Ok, also ich möchte nicht 1000 km fahren, um nicht Angeln zu können !!!

Also eine 3 Tages Tour nächsten Monat ist ok, der Tag wäre mir auch egal, nehme mir dann eben frei !!!


----------



## tobiasw (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hast eine Pn, also ich würde trotzdem fahren...

gruß


----------



## Tom L (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Also ich bin ebenfals für angeln!!!
wir wollen ja nicht aufn kindergeburtstag sondern zum Hochseeangeln#c
gruße


----------



## Papi1 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin auch für verschieben, denn wenn wir Pech haben fahren wir 1600 Km für einen Tag angeln. An der Tour hätte ich Interesse, allerdings kann ich noch keine feste Zusage machen. Die größten Chancen freizukriegen hätte ich, wenn die Tour nicht am Wochenende stattfinden würde. 
Gruß
PS: Wenn die Mehrheit für jetzt angeln ist, bin ich auch dabei, denn ich will ja schließlich kein Spielverderber sein.


----------



## BSZocher (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Auch ich bin für ein Verschieben der Tour.
So wie "angedacht" würde es für die meisten eine HauRuck-Aktion.
So schön wie das Angeln von diesem Schiff mit dieser Truppe auch ist.....
..... ich möchte nicht am Mittwoch erfahren, dass sich jemand auf der Rückfahrt um irgendetwas mit dem Auto gewickelt hat.


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Ergebnis:

Hinsichtlich der Wetterlage und der damit verbundenen Unsicherheit das wir eine echte 2Tagestour bekommen würden, ist die Fahrt gecancelt.
Wir haben abgesagt.

Es bringt nix das wir wegen schlechtem Wetter küstennah bleiben und eventuell nur einen Tag angeln können.

Dazu haben wir in der Truppe auch noch "Frischlinge",..,ich erinnere mich an unsere letzte Wackeltour, wo diese wirklich krank waren (auf allen vieren)

Wenn der Skipper uns fragt ob wir trotzdem rauswollen, könnt Ihr davon ausgehen, das die Tour nicht unter optimalen Bedingungen stattgefunden hätte,..

Sorry ...aber wenn ein Teil hiernicht umbedingt auf Schaukel und Kotz steht, kann ich das verstehen.. daher unsere Entscheidung..

Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Morgen Jungs,verfolge hier im Netz euer Bangen um die Tour und kann die Enttäuschung nachvollziehen.

Alle die bei unserer Welligen Rücktour dabei waren werden verstehen, lass es sein.Nichts stand mehr auf seinem Fleck alles rutschte auf dem Dampfer hin und her und dann noch dabei Angeln.#q#q

Ja nee det jeht net

Jan ich denke auch das das ein vernünftige und richtige Entscheidung ist.

Ist einfach alles zu unsicher, auch hinsichtlich der doch großen Entfernung für einige Fischers und dann die Rückfahrt mit Frust dat ist nich jut.

Grüssle Claus


----------



## BSZocher (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

  :c:c:c

Trotzdem DANKE an Stefan und Jan für die Orga.... :m


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Also, November bin ich dabei:vik:


----------



## esgof (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Mahlzeit
Schade damit hat sich das angeln mit der bodil für mich erledigt es sei denn die nächste tour findet an einem wochenende statt vielleicht ist dann noch was zu machen.
Gruß Esgof


----------



## Livio (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Männers,
erstmal ein DANKE an unsere Orga die sich im Hintergrund um soviele Dinge kümmert die wir gar nicht mitbekommen.
Wie Claus schon sagte halte ich es auch für eine vernünftige und überlegte Entscheidung, aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben ;-)
Freuen wir uns also auf die kommenden Touren die da kommen und die teilweise ja auch schon in Planung sind.

Nun muss ich nur noch überlegen wo ich morgen zum Angeln hinfahre um all die Frikadellen zu essen... |rolleyes


----------



## Koerty (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Männer`s,|wavey:

habe für Eure Tour mitgefiebert und war schon gespannt auf Eure Berichte nach der Aktion.

Aber manchmal muß die Vernunft eben siegen,
denn kein, noch so dicker Fisch, ist es wert, das man selbst zu Fischfutter wird.#6

Vielleicht klappt`s ja mal wieder das wir bei einer anderen Tour die Bartelträger gemeinsam über die Reiling ziehen.#a

Liebe Grüße

Koerty:vik:


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Koerty schrieb:


> Hallo Männer`s,|wavey:
> 
> habe für Eure Tour mitgefiebert und war schon gespannt auf Eure Berichte nach der Aktion.
> 
> ...


 
Jo, das Wetter ist nicht optimal DWD sagt immer noch 2 bis 3 Meter Welle bis Montag früh, und dann 6-7 bf schnell abnehmend  5 bis  Montag abend......

Kann man nix machen,..,ich werde einfach mal auf nächsten Monat hoffen...

Gruß


----------



## esgof (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo jan
Auch ich danke für die bemühungen die ihr bei der organieserei hattet schade aber was solls
der boris hat noch am 30.10. ein platz auf der valkyrie zu vergeben ich kann da leider nicht vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse

Jan hast du schon einen termin für november 
gruß esgof


----------



## Sputnik4711 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Bei uns hier in Frankfurt ist das schönste Wetter 17 Grad und Sonne und Windstill, das wäre doch ein herrliches wetter zum Dorsche drillen, schade das wir in Dänemark nicht so ein goiles Wetter haben wie hier !!! #c

Aber vielleicht klappt ja was im November, ansonsten sehen wir uns ja nächstes Jahr wieder |uhoh: mann noch so lange !!!!

Auch ich sage Danke an die Orga, war ne kluge Entscheidung, und wenn im November nix mehr geht, fahre ich halt noch mal schnell wieder an den Bodden zum Hechte drillen !!! #6


----------



## BSZocher (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Nutze diesen Tag dann jetzt sehr sinnvoll:

Ich sitz im Büro und arbeite.........



......:v hatte ich für das Boot vorgesehen und nicht gedankliches :v hier auf d. Arbeit. |gr:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Morgen ihr zurück gebliebenen Angler das Wetter war zum :vda Oben, habe grad von einem Kleinboot Besitzer eine Nachricht erhalten, sind fast gekentert vor Hansholm und Haben 2 Angeln verloren.

Eigentlich unverantwortlich bei dem Wetter mit dem Kleinboot
ca. 6,20 mtr. noch raus zu fahren.#q

Nach seinen Angaben war  noch in 4SM Entfernung relativ wenig Wellen die dann aber sehr schnell auffrischten bis auf über 3mtr.
Glück gehabt denke ich.#c#c

Grüssle Claus


----------



## noworkteam (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Morgen ihr zurück gebliebenen Angler das Wetter war zum :vda Oben, habe grad von einem Kleinboot Besitzer eine Nachricht erhalten, sind fast gekentert vor Hansholm und Haben 2 Angeln verloren.
> 
> Eigentlich unverantwortlich bei dem Wetter mit dem Kleinboot
> ca. 6,20 mtr. noch raus zu fahren.#q
> ...


 
Moin Claus,

denke immer noch das die Entscheidung richtig war...

PS. Zocher und ich haben uns schon in 11/2009 eingebucht :m...ne fette 3Tagestour,..,bis die Arme solang sind, das das Gaff überflüssig wird..|supergri|supergri

Gruß


----------



## gerihecht (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

PS. Zocher und ich haben uns schon in 11/2009 eingebucht :m...ne fette 3Tagestour,..,bis die Arme solang sind, das das Gaff überflüssig wird..|supergri|supergri

Gruß[/QUOTE]
 Moin Jan 
 Ich halte euch beide Daumen .Wünsche ein dickes Petri und wenig Wind .
                           Gruß Gerhard.#h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Jan, die 3 Tagestour, ist das eine Orga von Euch, oder seit ihr dazu gekommen, oder kann man noch mit fahren, würde mich interessieren !!!!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jan, natürlich war die Entscheidung vollkommen richtig, Sicherheit geht nun mal vor.

Gib mal die neuen Daten durch.#h

Grüssle Claus


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan, die 3 Tagestour, ist das eine Orga von Euch, oder seit ihr dazu gekommen, oder kann man noch mit fahren, würde mich interessieren !!!!


 


Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jan, natürlich war die Entscheidung vollkommen richtig, Sicherheit geht nun mal vor.
> 
> Gib mal die neuen Daten durch.#h
> 
> Grüssle Claus


 
Moin Ihr habt ein PN..

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Will auch ne PN|supergri


----------



## noworkteam (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Will auch ne PN|supergri


 
Bitteschön...

Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin!
Sollte unser Verhalten hier einer mitbekommt der in ner Einrichtung für Suchterkrankte arbeitet...
...der stellt direkt ne Taskforce zusammen und kassiert uns alle ein :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@all: Euer Geld geht zum Wochenende raus, eher komme ich nicht zur Bank und Online mache ich so nen Kram nicht!

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: Euer Geld geht zum Wochenende raus, eher komme ich nicht zur Bank und Online mache ich so nen Kram nicht!
> 
> Gruß



Sehr klug auf onlineBanking zu verzichten Für mich no Problemo.

Gruß Kay


----------



## BSZocher (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

OK und Dank für die Orga. :m
MfG |wavey:


----------



## Livio (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> @all: Euer Geld geht zum Wochenende raus, eher komme ich nicht zur Bank und Online mache ich so nen Kram nicht!
> 
> Gruß


 

na passt doch, Samstag erst einen Sieg in der Arena geniessen und nachts dann nach der Heimfahrt Party machen|supergri, was will man mehr ....

obwohl ich gerne nochmal gefahren wäre ...|rolleyes


----------



## Finessa S70 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moin Moin!

In welchem Hafen liegt denn die MS/ Bodil wenn ich fragen darf?Ich selber fahre des öftern nach scheveningen nur leider habe ich dort nur Wittlinge und Platte gefangen,möchte aber geeerrnnee wieder mal auf die Bartel fischen gehen kann mir evtl.jemand sagen wo man das in Holland gut kann vom boot aus ;+ im voraus danke

   und weiter hin an alle petri heil !!


----------



## Sputnik4711 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Finessa, die Bodil liegt im Hafen von Thyborun !!!


----------



## BSZocher (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Finessa S70 schrieb:


> ... kann mir evtl.jemand sagen wo man das * in Holland * gut kann vom ......



Moin!
Dir ist schon klar, daß du hier im Foren-Bereich Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland bist?


----------



## Finessa S70 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Guten Tag!
Ups sorry nein das wußte ich nicht da ich noch nicht lange auf dem Bord angemeldet bin...Da ich nur den Schiffsnamen gelesen habe dachte ich es handelt sich um Holland örgs,
aber danke für diesen Hinweis werde es dann einmal woanders versuchen zu finden euch Dänemark,Schweden und 
Finland Angler weiterhin Petri heil


 Gruß Finessa#h


----------



## zanderman111 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Und glaubt man nicht,  ihr könnt ohne mich Spaß haben.

*D A B E I*  (wenn der Wettergott mitspielt).

Macht ihr mit Essen oder ohne? Incl Getränke kostet es umgerechnet 50 Euronen mehr für drei Tage.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jung Bursch Kay, willst schon wieder raus aufs Wasser???|supergri

Wenn ich könnte wie ich wollte, würden wir uns gemeinsam in die Reling krallen......heul#t

grüssle CD


----------



## esgof (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



Finessa S70 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> In welchem Hafen liegt denn die MS/ Bodil wenn ich fragen darf?Ich selber fahre des öftern nach scheveningen nur leider habe ich dort nur Wittlinge und Platte gefangen,möchte aber geeerrnnee wieder mal auf die Bartel fischen gehen kann mir evtl.jemand sagen wo man das in Holland gut kann vom boot aus ;+ im voraus danke
> 
> und weiter hin an alle petri heil !!




hallöschen 

erstmal willkommen hier im board
also nimm es den jungs nicht so übel normaler weise wird einem immer super geholfen,ich glaube die abgesagte tour steckt noch bei den in den knochen.
mit den antworten ist dir ja nicht geholfen 
wir fahren am 5. 12. mit der valkyrie von stellendam raus vielleicht wird ja noch ein platz frei melde dich einfach auf der nach rückerliste an 
ansonsten 
.... www.zeevissers.com
dann auf botenverhuur
danach mein tip auf kleine chaters
diese boote sind schneller man kann sie meistens nur voll chatern aber hat dann meistens die besten fänge die anderen größeren kutter sind zwar billiger aber dafür lohnt fast nicht raus zufahren
eine ausnahme die stellabell wenn sie dienstags die lange tour macht die geht auch noch ich meine am 3.11. hat sie noch pläze frei
du kannst dann wenn dir ein boot gefällt dann mal auf youtube den namen eingeben da sind einige videos drin oder hier im board darüber nach lesen 
gruß Esgof


----------



## BSZocher (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



esgof schrieb:


> hallöschen
> 
> erstmal willkommen hier im board
> also nimm es den jungs nicht so übel normaler weise wird einem immer super geholfen,ich glaube die abgesagte tour steckt noch bei den in den knochen.....



Wir BELLEN nur....  WUFF  WUFF 
beissen tun die Fische


----------



## Sputnik4711 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

So Leutz,

ich bin auch dabei, beim großen 3 Tage Filetsangeln, bis die Arme schmerzen !!!!

Hoffentlich klappt es auch mit dem Wetter !!!!
|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderman111 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsens,

diese Woche sieht ja von der Welle nicht berauschend aus. Hoffentlich bessert es sich in den nächsten 2 Wochen. 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

na wie wird die Welle nächste Woche oder wird das 3 Tages Dorschangeln wieder eine starke Brise  :v  eigentlich würde ich ja schon gerne !!!!


----------



## BSZocher (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsen!
Bin für nächste Woche RAUS aus der Veranstaltung........
....und bleibe weiter im warmen Bettchen/im Trockenen und Warmen.
Nach nun ca. 1,5 Wochen im Bett mit heiß und kalt gleichzeitig bei steigender "Betriebstemperatur" bin ich nun auf dem Wege der Besserung.
Da siegt dann bei mir die Vernunft.
Nach dieser langen Zeit mit Bronchitis, Fieber, Schüttelfrost usw
H1N1 ging an mir vorbei...wär aber nicht weiter aufgefallen....
Trau ich mir gesundheitlich nicht umbedingt einen kalten, feuchten, recht anstrengenden Angeltrip einfach nicht zu.
Um größere Dosen Antibiotika bin ich noch so grade drumrumgekommen und NACHSCHLAG!!!...... wollt ich mich nicht für in die Schlange stellen.
PN an Orga ist schon raus.
Sorry Leute aber die Gesundheit geht vor.....
Ich hoffe wenigsten bis anfang Dez wieder 100% in Ordnung zu sein........
MfG
Arne


----------



## zanderman111 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Moinsens Arne,
gute Besserung. Ich kann es nachfühlen. Mich hatte es auch niedergestreckt. Bin aber auf dem Wege der Besserung. Die "Schweinegrippe" kann nicht schlimmer sein. Wahrscheinlich gibbet nächstes mal die "Mausegrippe", denn die Pharmaindustrie will ja verdienen.....|bigeyes|bigeyes....

Ich glaube eh net dran, daß die Tour stattfinden kann. Habe mal bei windfinder geschaut und da sieht die Vorraussage ja richtig "gut" aus. Ne Welle, die es in sich hat. Der kleinste Wert 1,5m im Schnitt über 2m und dazu ne steife Brise bis 6.#d#d

Werde morgen mal den Skipper kontakten und fragen was er meint.

@sputnik:
Wollen wir uns denn für die nächstmögliche freie Tour einloggen?

Gruß Kay


----------



## BSZocher (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Werde morgen mal den Skipper kontakten und fragen was er meint.
> 
> ......



Moin!

Ich werd heute abend mal mit noworkteam telefonieren und "kriegerischen Rat" halten.......

Wenn die Tour stattfindet und sich keiner meines Platzes annimmt, werd ich wohl "PinkePinke" dem Jan mitgeben müssen. Nicht das da wegen mir was mit dem Preis falsch läuft oder der Skipper uns in das kl. schwarze Buch, direkt nach Al Capone, einträgt..... :q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Hallo Zandermann, also ich bin dabei wenn was gehen sollte, gib einfach maL Bescheid !!

Gelüste häte ich schon, wenn es die Wellen zu lassen !!!

Auch von mir noch gute Bessserung BSZocker !!!


----------



## noworkteam (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Gute Besserung von hier auch..haben ja schon telefoniert.

Das Wetter scheint ja mal wieder auf Kante "genäht" zu sein... schauen wir mal am Sonntag.

@Sputnik: Wann rollte Ihr denn oben, sollte es losgehen, ein ??

@ ALL : ist nun wieder eine Mitfahrgelegeheit auf der Dreitagetour vorhaben,.

Gruß


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Also ich würde wenn, dann hier so Mittaga 11 - 12 Uhr abhauen !!!!

Aber das Wetter sollte dann auch schon ein wenig gut sein !!!!


----------



## zanderman111 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Oh howa ha...........

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

Sieht ja richtig schiete aus für Di, Mi, Do........


----------



## noworkteam (20. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Oh howa ha...........
> 
> http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk
> 
> Sieht ja richtig schiete aus für Di, Mi, Do........


 
jo,,, flache 5 Meter ....

und DWD Mittelfrist:

*Montag:*


_Südwest 7 bis 8, westdrehend, etwas abnehmend._

*Dienstag:*


_Südwest bis West 6, zunehmend 8._

*Mittwoch:*


_Südwest 8, Nordteil abnehmend 6._

Ich klein wenig zu viel, glaube ich ....aber kann sich ja noch alles ändern ...

gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Jungs das Wetter sieht nicht Jut aus,ist eher was zum Surfen.|kopfkrat

Halte Euch die Daumen.

Jute Besserung Arne...........bis zum nächsten Treffen.

Grüssle CD


----------



## zanderman111 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

@nowork
wann rufst Du dort an??


----------



## noworkteam (22. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Bei der Wetteraussicht schicke ich nur ne email....ich denke dat wird zu 99% nix...nix gegen die Wellen aber eigentlich wollte ich ja angeln..

gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

oki. Hoffentlich bekommst Du heute noch Antwort. Ist schon nicht gut auf "heissen Kohlen" zu sitzen. Sachen sind noch vom letzten mal grob gepackt. Aber ich glaube auch nicht dran. Selbst Surfer bleiben wohl hintern Ofen...


----------



## noworkteam (23. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Wie zu erwarten finden diese Woche keine Ausfahrten statt..
_"__Hallo_
_We are not sailing this Week the weather is not good. (Wie muss das Wetter wohl sein, damit Per sagt is schlechtes Wetter ???)_
_Sencerely Bodil"_

Dann halt am 5 Dezember Arne gell ??

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Und so hat er auf deutsch geantwortet:


Hallo
Nein wir fahren nicht. Da ist zu grosse Wellen und zu viel wind.  
MfG Bodil
Emma-Line


Aber immer noch kein Wort von schlechtem Wetter|uhoh:|uhoh:

Nächster Termin ist aber schon ins Auge gefasst....


----------



## noworkteam (23. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Nächster Termin ist aber schon ins Auge gefasst....


 
Welcher denn ???

Gruß


----------



## zanderman111 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

Wenn alles glatt läuft (Wettertechnisch) jetzt am WE..


----------



## zanderman111 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*

tja, nun doch nicht. Sputnik kann nicht und alleine hab ich kein Bock da hoch zu fahren... Per meldet sich bei mir falls es kurzfristig noch eine Tour gibt. Schade, aber nichts zu machen:c


----------



## BSZocher (24. November 2009)

*AW: Dorschtour MS Bodil 26.10. + 27.10.2009*



noworkteam schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Dann halt am 5 Dezember Arne gell ??
> 
> Gruß



Seh ich so....
Bis dahin bin ich auch wieder 100% fit.
So eine Bronchitis kann einen ganz schön in's Eckchen hauen... |uhoh:


----------

